

Think Stats – Exploratory Data Analysis in Python - avinassh
http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkstats2/

======
avinassh
The book is released under Creative Commons and is free to download.

Link to pdf:
[http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkstats2/thinkstats2.pdf](http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkstats2/thinkstats2.pdf)

